# Suffolk co. Long Island. sub for hire



## Snow Encrusted (Dec 18, 2004)

Live in central Suffolk L.I. experenced plow guy with top of the line equip.looking to sub or partner plowing route.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm in islip.... e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

